#ubuntu-java 2006-03-16
<cadfix> hello to everybody
<cadfix> does anybody know which is the properly value for the JAVA_HOME enviroment variable in ubuntu?
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-16
<balzac5000> Anyone happen to recognize the compression used in this file? http://rumkin.com/tools/password/common.js
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-17
<bighouse> i have a question
<bighouse> anyone up for it?
<bighouse> it pertains to using visual editor in Eclipse 3.2 for ubuntu
<vil> bighouse, maybe i can hellp
<bighouse> tyvm i appreciate it
<bighouse> i just loaded Eclipse for Ubuntu from Synaptic
<bighouse> bu ti don't see any of the options for the visual editor
<bighouse> only the java editor
<bighouse> and a text editor
<bighouse> the instructions don't seem to follow thru for the Eclipse editor
<bighouse> i loaded the whole SDK i thot
<bighouse> but i don't know what i missed
<bighouse> im on Edgy EFT
<bighouse> any ideas?
<bighouse> vil?
<bighouse> i don't see any sign of the visual editor at all
<vil> bighouse, ubuntu eclipse currently does not contain VE
<bighouse> can i load it on safely do you think?
<vil> you will need to install it using the update manager from eclipse
<bighouse> or how can i get a Matisse-like functionality?
<bighouse> aaaah the update-manager
<bighouse> OK i'll look at that now
<vil> I guess the VE is the option for you, but you need to get it from inside eclipse
<bighouse> whats the process for that?
<bighouse> oh i see it now
<bighouse> under the help menu
<bighouse> install/update
<vil> exactly, the update site you should find at the module web, you want to install
<bighouse> tyvm vil i appreciate it
<bighouse> bbl 
<KingPython> h
<KingPython> hie
<KingPython> how can i install java-gnome to my edgy-eft?
<KingPython> i search but this package hasnt found 
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-13
<alex_mayorga> hi there
<alex_mayorga> anyone that had a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/201143/ ?
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-14
<leonel> WOW !!  openjdk6 in hardy ...  
<leonel> installer  openjdk6-jre  and there's no  java  only  javaws 
<leonel> where is java ?
<leonel> is a package for openjdk-6-bin  comming  ??  or in which package  is  java  I've only found  javac  javaws 
<leonel> but not java
<xhaker> leonel: i believe i've used 'java' from openjdk yesterday
<leonel> icedtea-7-bin has it 
<leonel> and I've used it  
<leonel> but since i removed icedtea  no more java
<xhaker> let me try here
<xhaker> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<xhaker> yeah. it's there
<xhaker> openjdk-6-jre-headless: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<xhaker> leonel: got it?
<leonel> PLOP!
<leonel> xhaker: I was looking for a  -bin package
<xhaker> i jre-headless was pulled by -jre for me and it just worked
<leonel> here too 
<leonel> but .. for java showed me  a list of alternatives
<leonel> that's why I believed there was no java yet
<leonel> udpate  alternatives and is working now 
<leonel> THANK you
<xhaker> ;)
<xhaker> leonel: now that i check more closely, -bin should exist.
<leonel> I was thinking that  headless was for server apps 
<xhaker> check the output of update-java-alternatives -s java-6-openjdk
<xhaker> Solution: -jdk
<leonel> swing apps are working 
<xhaker> you can't install ant though. ant depends on the other jvm's, ant needs to learn this one
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-16
<puller> can somoen help me get java to work in firefox?
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-09
<mikedep333> hi, I'm a FOSS-loving college student in an IT major. I recently took a 300-level (Junior) OO programmming and design course, and now I'm taking a 400-level network programming class. I am looking for any contributions I could make given my level of experience.
<mikedep333> I'm guessing I could look through the bug tracker.
<persia> That's probably the best bet.  There's no easy way to filter the java bugs, unless you look at each and every java package.
<mikedep333> I just searched for java and a bunch came up
<mikedep333> it seems like with java that the bugs tend to not be in the applications, but rather in the integration of the JVM
<persia> Cool.  Just shout out if you have any questions about any of them.
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> there's a bug about bluej
<mikedep333> is there a reason why bluej isn't packaged?
<persia> What nubger?
<mikedep333> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ouubuntu/+bug/295972
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 295972 in ouubuntu "BlueJ does not work "out of the box" in Ubuntu" [Critical,New]
<mikedep333> I'm guessing it doesn't like the openjdk/classpath
<mikedep333> I have sun-java6 installed on my 8.10 x64 box and it works fine
<mikedep333> they only thing wrong is that it not packaged
<mikedep333> which is compounded by the fact that the installer very lacking
<mikedep333> ie. it asks you where the jdk is installed.
<persia> Actually, that's a bug with the interaction between sun-java6 and newer X.
<mikedep333> oh
<persia> More likely, nobody got around to packaging BlueJ
<mikedep333> yeah
<persia> Should have been fixed, according to http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6532373
<mikedep333> I'm familiar with linux administration
<mikedep333> how difficult would it be for me to learn how to package and create one for bluej?
<persia> That said, I'm not at all sure that OUUbuntu uses a new enough version of sun-java6 or openjdk to include the fix.
<mikedep333> persia: bluej 2.5 works on sun-java6 on ubuntu 8.10 AMD64
<persia> I don't think it's that hard to learn to package, but there's a fair bit to read.
<mikedep333> ok
<persia> I'd recommend starting from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/KnowledgeBase
<mikedep333> yeah, I saw that
<mikedep333> ok, thanks
<persia> I don't know much about BlueJ, but I suspect you'll end up with multiple binary packages.
<persia> Also, you might want to read the javahelper documentation, which can help simplify some aspects of java packaging.
<mikedep333> great, thanks
<mikedep333> oh
<mikedep333> I'm guessing there's no point in packaging it for 8.10 if I merely want it to be included in the next possible release (jaunty or karma)
<mikedep333> so I should do the packaging on jaunty daily
<persia> Well, it might make it easier for you to test.
<persia> Once you get it packaged for 8.10, you can update to 9.04.
<mikedep333> ok, thanks
<persia> Given the state of 9.04 development, it surely won't be included before 9.10.
<persia> Personally, I'd recommend that once you get it packaged and working for 8.10, you look at what changes might be required to get it packaged and working for Debian sid, and look at getting it into Debian.
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> I was planning on helping debian too
<mikedep333> I just setup an 8.10 virtual machine to test a default install
<mikedep333> and I forgot that there would be 300MB of updates
<persia> Ubuntu imports all the packages from Debian at the beginning of each cycle, so by putting it in Debian, you don't have to worry about separately putting it into Ubuntu.
<mikedep333> yeah, I know
<persia> Sorry.  I'm never sure how much people know in advance :)
<mikedep333> lol, thank you for explaining it anyway
<mikedep333> phone
<mikedep333> back
<mikedep333> yeah, I'm quite familiar with Ubuntu and FOSS despite making my first contribution to anything FOSS a few days ago
<mikedep333> hmm
<mikedep333> it's failing to download the updates
<mikedep333> oh, lol
<mikedep333> after I rebooted
<mikedep333> it went into the live CD
<mikedep333> I thought I was running the HDD install
<mikedep333> does ubuntu have any plans to replace entire deb upgrades with patch/delta packages?
<persia> The idea has been tossed around a few times, but I understand it to be a hard problem.
<persia> It's relatively trivial as long as there are a small number of users who reliably upgrade all the time, but for a large number of users who may or may not have gotten the latest update, it becomes expensive on the server side, for most implementations.
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> is there a jvm installed by default on 8.10?
<mikedep333> like the openjdk?
<mikedep333> I guess I'll just install default-jre
<persia> There isn't one installed by default, and yes, default-jre is probably your best choice.  I believe it happens to be openjdk, but you'll get switched if there's something better in the future.
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> I just read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekintrepid/Packaging
<mikedep333> brb
<mikedep333> hey, isn't there a bug about eclipse not detecting all the JRE's?
<mikedep333> I'm trying to find it
<mikedep333> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/45347
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 45347 in eclipse "Eclipse uses /etc/eclipse/java_home instead of java-common scripts" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mikedep333> looks like people are ignoring the patch
<mikedep333> hmm
<mikedep333> it's having trouble finding com.sun packages
<mikedep333> the import sun.net cannot be resolved
<mikedep333> I'm guessing that's not implemented in the gjc for 1.5
<mikedep333> OH, DUHH
<mikedep333> no wonder bluej hasn't been packaged yet
<mikedep333> BlueJ goes Open Source               (4 Mar 2009)
<mikedep333> I guess that makes copyright/license checking easy
<kaushal> hi
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-10
<terrymulv> hiya guys.. new ubuntu user here
<terrymulv> have a question about gettingn a couple of packages to get my ubuntu to use my broadband modem
<terrymulv> is there anyone alive in here??
<persia> The trick about waiting more than 5 minutes is not an easy one to learn :)
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-11
<jpds> persia: mikedep333: Heh, I was looking into packaging bluej earlier :)
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-13
<hemanth> anyone here who has tired , JSQLParser
<hemanth> ?
<hemanth> Unicode to ASCII in java anyone ?
<thiagofcf> bom dia
<thiagofcf> alguém sabe onde tá pra baixa os fontes deste tutorial http://www.guj.com.br/article.show.logic?id=20
<thiagofcf>  Criando um Chat do GUJ, não encontrei onde baixar os fontes
<thiagofcf> alguém?
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-15
<JILX2> hello
<JILX2> need some help with jnlp
<JILX2> anyone ??
<miramardesign> hey room
<miramardesign> im trying to recompile to .jar an old .jar
<chogori> Hi! Is it safe to install java 1.6.0_12 packages (jre, jdk, etc.) from debian 5 (lenny) on ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10?
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-15
<ravigehlot> I have a very annoying problem with Eclipse. In order for me to compile my java program, I have to choose a main type in the compiler set up within Eclipse. But which one?
<nthykier> ravigehlot: main type? You got a screen shot and did you install this eclipse from Ubuntu or from eclipse.org?
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-17
<Janosch-ext> Hello! i don't unterstand this - where is the difference between  String sErgebnis = ""+l1 + i1 + s1 + f1 + d1 + c1;           and        String sErgebnis2 = l1 + i1 + s1 + f1 + d1 + c1 + "";       ?
<nthykier> Janosch-ext: You should ask in ##java - this channel is not about writing java code but compiling and distributing java code - that being said the first example you get a string concat (all the way though) and in the second you don't (unless l1 is a string)
<nthykier> if lX and iX are numbers the latter will add the numbers and then turn them into a string afterwards
<Janosch-ext> can't get in ##java
<nthykier> Janosch-ext: you have to register your nick - check http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup for more info
<nthykier> on registering nick names'
#ubuntu-java 2011-03-18
<alex_mayorga> Can someone here take a look at this bug and let me know what can I do next? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/727365
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727365 in openjdk-6 "icedtea-plugin crashes on firefox-4.0 and chromium" [Undecided,New]
<alex_mayorga> sorry crashed again
<alex_mayorga> did I miss anything
#ubuntu-java 2011-03-20
<Dutchy> I keep getting this error when using Eclipse: http://pastebin.com/muBNp86X
<Dutchy> Both with Eclipse downloaded from the eclipse site and the ubuntu package
<Dutchy> so I'm guessing there's something wrong with my JVM
<Dutchy> but I have absolutely no clue what
<Dutchy> I have sun-java6-jre and jdk installed but I am not sure how I check if I'm actually using those
<Dutchy> btw, this happens when I try to use auto-completion features
<Dutchy> I am going to try turning auto-completion off and see if it still happens
<Dutchy> ok I have no problems whatsoever if I turn completion off :(
<lee1954> quick question do you make icons?
<lee1954> sorry
<lee1954> hi got time for a question or 2?
<lee1954> i think this is about java packaging
#ubuntu-java 2012-03-12
<sirnur> hi
#ubuntu-java 2012-03-18
<mikeit> hi all!!
#ubuntu-java 2014-03-12
<Thorion> Hello, anyone know where I can learn how to make plugins with java? I'm looking for a irc channel for help too
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-11
<sil2100> tdaitx, doko: ok, I see Steve (or someone) copied all of stage5 and antmaven already, right?
<sil2100> Did sbeattie sign off on anything else since then?
<doko> sil2100: yes. but the hints still need updating. could you do that?
<tdaitx> sil2100: yeah, I asked steve to copy it if he had the time
<doko> no, I'm building a few more packages, but these need review
<tdaitx> doko: which ppa are/will you be using for those?
<sil2100> doko: for which apps? All from antmaven?
<doko> tdaitx: stage5
<doko> tdaitx: can you look at the jabref crash?
<doko> sil2100: look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/bionic/update_excuses.html for all these "Not touching" messages
<doko> crap, virtualbox-hwe requires the hwe stack in -updates. sbeattie, how do you want to handle this?
<tdaitx> doko: will do, just found the error report
<sil2100> doko: ACK
<sil2100> doko: think I pushed the right ones
<sbeattie> doko: ugh, the xorg hwe stack? I guess we need no-change rebuilds for those, too.
<sbeattie> not sure how many source packages that is.
<doko> sbeattie: or having virtualbox-hwe in -updates? LocutusOfBord claims that this is only usable with the hwe
<sbeattie> eh, I would be okay with that, I guess.
<doko> ok
<doko> sbeattie: stage5 has three more packages: virtualbox libpdfbox-java mongo-java-driver
<sbeattie> okay
<sbeattie> sil2100: +1 on virtualbox libpdfbox-java mongo-java-driver being binary copied to bionic-proposed from the stage5 ppa.
<doko> sbeattie: one more in stage5: openhft-chronicle-threads
<doko> and new ppa android-tools
 * doko hides
 * sbeattie sighs
<sil2100> sbeattie: ok, thanks, will copy shortly (need to finish this DMB meeting)
<huehner> doko: left you some comment here yesterday evening on my first tomcat testing
<sbeattie> doko: openhft-chronicle-threads is depwait on debhelper 12.
<doko> ouch
<doko> sbeattie: openhft-chronicle-threads now built
<sbeattie> thanks
<doko> huehner: thanks. not sure what to do about the init files. if you leave them as init scripts for 8, then they are different for 9 ...
<sbeattie> sil2100: +1 on openhft-chronicle-threads going to bionic-proposed from stage5
<sil2100> Will copy those in a second, thanks o/
<huehner> doko: for the init script, if you undo that change gets messy from maintenance as diverging
<huehner> doko: when keeping best is probably to try to make it very visible for people on updating + help them to cope with it (i.e. example systemd service override file do undo access restrictions)
<huehner> doko: for making visible not sure if you have something stronger than NEWS file entry available here?
<doko> huehner: where is your draft for these notes? ;p
<huehner> doko: in #debian-java chat with ebourgh some month ago ;) i raised those there for next debian stable
<huehner> doko: that aside i can try to list up the possible problem i did/can think of as a start
<doko> that would be nice
<huehner> doko: that other topic (missing entropy causing 30s delay)
<huehner> maybe there longer but i don;t remember ever noticing it
<huehner> So not sure if its 'regressio' (as perceived by user) or not... maybe tomcat/java now trying harder to get entropy
<sil2100> doko, sbeattie: ok, packages approved
<doko> sbeattie: I probably will update a few more packages which had updates in disco, but that shouldn't be many
<sbeattie> doko: okay, just ping me with a list. thanks.
<doko> sbeattie: so looks like we want the android packages in -proposed as well. would be nice to have them reviewed tomorrow when the email is ready
<tdaitx> doko: ok, found the issue with jabref, it is related to libjgoodies-looks-java (debian #898906), fortunately it is a runtime thing and just updating bionic to the cosmic version should fix it
<doko> ta, just add it to stage5
<tdaitx> sure, I will just wait for it to be published on the test ppa to test to be sure it fixes it
<tdaitx> yeah, it is fixed with the update
<tdaitx> doko: sbeattie: copied libjgoodies-looks-java to stage5, it fixes a runtime issue with java's Look&Feel in jabref (scilab and zeroc-ice also seemed to be affected)
<sbeattie> okay, waiting for it to finish building.
<sbeattie> tdaitx: and that change didn't require additional changes from jabref to no longer refer to  com.jgoodies.looks.windows.WindowsLookAndFeel ?
<sbeattie> (dcs shows a few things referencing that class, but it's not clear to me whether there's runtime detection of whether that class exists or not)
<tdaitx> sbeattie: no, the (previous) libjgoodies in bionic would actually cause java to throw a NoClassDefFoundError because it did _try_ to load the WindowsLookAndFeel regardless
<tdaitx> with the fix it just throws a ClassNotFoundException that is catched by jabref
<tdaitx> so there's no need to recompile reverse bdeps of libjgoodies-looks-java
<sbeattie> tdaitx: okay, thanks.
<sbeattie> sil2100: when you come back online, +1 on libjgoodies-looks-java being binary-copied from stage5 to bionic-proposed.
<tdaitx> doko: as for sweethome3d, how did you run it? chroot, qemu, something else?
<tdaitx> I tested it on a bionic chroot and when /dev/dri was not binded to the chroot I got a lot of weird errors: not only menus, the whole app would show black regions where it should be showing some content
<tdaitx> after I binded /dev/dri to the chroot then I got the right app, menus were working just fine
<tdaitx> I did find a weird bug (unrelated) about setting the Look&Feel: setting it on swing.properties does not work at all, I had to set it using the -D setting (either on command line or through _JAVA_OPTIONS)
<tdaitx> also, from java UIManager code the swing.properties should be located in conf/ not lib/ as we have right now, still, copying the file into conf/swing.properties still does not work
<tdaitx> anyway, I was unable to properly reproduce the menu bug on the chroot when /dev/dri is properly bind mounted
<sbeattie> hrm android-platform-libnativehelper 8.1.0+r23-1~18.04 drops a bunch of JniConstants:: statics (like bigDecimalClass, constructorClass, deflaterClass) that it looks like android-framework-23 still references, is that okay?
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-12
<sbeattie> okay, other than the android-platform-libnativehelper/android-framework-23 issue I mentioned, everything else in https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-11-transition/+archive/ubuntu/android-tools/ is +1 to go to bionic-proposed.
<sbeattie> (and I'd be +1 on android-platform-libnativehelper and android-framework-23 if someone can explain to me why the dropped JniConstants are not an issue)
<sbeattie> looks like https://android.googlesource.com/platform/libcore/+/72a46b24e87902908d544c4ba0bdd218368a280e and https://android.googlesource.com/platform/libcore/+/59cd43352e5fd4907303d06f9b92f01c943375f7 got rid of the references upstream.
<doko> sbeattie: forwarded to #debian-java
<doko> sbeattie: please review android-platform-build in android-tools. should be the last one there
<doko> tdaitx: sweethome3d, running on my laptop, bionic, no chroot. so no bind-mount issue
<doko> sbeattie: https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-11-transition/+archive/ubuntu/test/+build/16486471 has a a-f-23 test build
<doko> https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-11-transition/+archive/ubuntu/test/+sourcepub/9968168/+listing-archive-extra
<doko> <seamlik> @doko The build script for "android.jar" is not easy to maintain and updating it is so annoying. I have been experimenting a way to build it using upstream's build system.
<doko> <seamlik> "android.jar" only contains declarations, the contents of methods are all erased. So it doesn't care about those missing APIs.
<doko> sbeattie: ^^^
<doko> sbeattie, tdaitx, huehner:feedback appreciated for the announcement mail to u-d-a: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nHvTqf5c8n/
<doko> tdaitx: I copied the ppa packages to the cosmic pocket. first copied every package, then removed every package which showed a superseded version. So that should be safe. will you update the ti arch-any packages? but please don't re-upload those which I already removed
<tdaitx> doko: sure
<doko> sbeattie: any change to review the one missing package, and reply to the comments above?
<doko> any chance even ...
<sbeattie> doko: yes, looking now.
<sbeattie> +1 on  android-platform-build
<doko> sbeattie: and the issue about the "missing" references?
<sbeattie> doko: to be clear, based on seamlik's comments, we'd keep things as-is and not backport those two commits like in the test build?
<sbeattie> (just want to make sure I understand scrollback)
<doko> yes
<doko> yes, keept it as is
<doko> sbeattie: ?
<sbeattie> I'm still looking
<sbeattie> (trying a local unmodified test rebuild)
<doko> sorry to pester you, but I'm trying to get this ready, so we can copy these packages, and then send the announcement email
<sbeattie> yeah, got you.
<sbeattie> okay, I'm +1 on android-platform-libnativehelper and android-framework-23, so +1 on everything in the android-tools ppa.
<sbeattie> doko: ^
<doko> sbeattie: ta. and I checked, that the android.jar is the same in both packages
<doko> sil2100: ^^^ please copy ppa:android-tools
<sil2100> doko: whole PPA?
<doko> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> ACK
<doko> tdaitx_: looking at your list of of openjdk 10 ftbfs: libgpars-groovy-java apache-log4j2. Should we update these to disco versions as well?
<tdaitx_> libgpars-groovy-java is in stage3
<doko> ok
<tdaitx_> let me look at apache-log4j2
<doko> sil2100: please also update the hints for the packages uploaded earlier today, and add those for the new ppa
<sil2100> Ok, will do, for now I'm slowly approving the newly copied packages
<tdaitx> so apache-log4j2 has a single fix for its own FTBFS + it adds a java 9 module
<tdaitx> of its reverse (b-)deps we only updates jabref, which works fine with the current apache-log4j2 version in bionic
<tdaitx> thus the only reason to update it is to fix the FTBFS as far as I can tell
<tdaitx> doko: ^ do you see any other problem besides apache-log4j2 FTBFS in bionic? are we updating non-runtime issues at this step?
<tdaitx> if so, yes, we should update it
<huehner> tdaitx: sorry to jump in here... upstream precompiled jar files of log4j2 use a feature called multi-release jar-files (several verions of .class file targeting different jvm versions auto-selected at runtime) and current packaged ant has some bug (missing support) causing failures at runtime
<huehner> tdaitx: not sure if can issue also with your package
<huehner> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ant/+bug/1808383
<huehner> fixed upstream by ant but no release done yet :(
<tdaitx> oh yeah, did the ant we backported included this fix?
<tdaitx> I forgot to look at that
<tdaitx> it would be a good time to include this
<huehner> tdaitx: afaik not... we tied to push upstreadm (ant) to make a 1.10.6 release but they maybe forgot (weeks after not yet)
<huehner> so afaik unfixed everywhere in ubuntu
<tdaitx> huehner: any change this patch can introduce issues or require other packages to be updated or rebuild?
<doko> tdaitx: yes, updating anything else would be ok, but not a priority for today's email
<doko> tdaitx: I just checked for these openjdk-10 ftbfs in our progress document
<doko> huehner: please attach a patch and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<huehner> tdaitx: from reading upstream commit should be quite safe, as essentially switches to newer openjdk api understand new java feature, however they did bit of code churn +adding test-cases to diff not super small
<huehner> i'll check if upstream commit applies on top of 1.10.5 (we have packaged) and attach it
<huehner> will be in evening... outside dayjob
<tdaitx> huehner: thanks, is this something that affects other packages builds or basically helps users that have to deal with mr-jars?
<huehner> tdaitx: only mrjar when loaded via ant-classloader (your custom ant task running inside ant jvm)
<huehner> tdaitx: so very like that for 95% of people they never touch it
<tdaitx> ack
<huehner> tdaitx: there is workaround flag for ANT_OPTS... but i would prefer fixing it inside ant if we can
<huehner> tdaitx: just forgot to prod upstream more to do a 1.10.6 release including it (they wanted in january already but maybe forgot)
<sil2100> Damn those LP timeouts
<doko> the issue is too big
<doko> but we'll have more fun adding the cosmic tasks ...
<sil2100> Ok, all copied and approved, will update the hints
<sil2100> Should be updated
<huehner> tdaitx, doko: i am preparing ant patches we talked about: so far, 2 new quilt patches (1 per upstream commit) just with quilt import, 1patch mofified to remove hunk for patching WHATNEWS (does not apply as 1.10.6 section does not exist in 1.10.5) small changelog entry examples, will be tested by us on top of bionic-proposed 1.10.5 (idea to add explanation of commit + risk comments in lp bug)
<huehner> does that fix what you need or you prefer something different?
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-13
<tdaitx> I believe so, let us know when you update the bug (in case I miss the email)
<tdaitx> arch specifc package have been uploaded with the exception of openjdk-lts (it is currently building in the test ppa and I am waiting to do the usual openjdk testsuite checks)
<tdaitx> had 2 issues on android-tools:
<tdaitx> - android-platform-art depends on an arch:all package that has not yet been made available on cosmic (not sure why android-tools was not yet copied from bionic to cosmic)
<tdaitx> - android-sdk-meta creates a binary package with the same version in both bionic and cosmic, thus the cosmic build fails during internal ppa "upload" because of the binary deb conflict
<tdaitx> the list of packages is as follows:
<tdaitx> ppa-android-tools: android-platform-art android-platform-dalvik android-platform-external-libselinux android-platform-frameworks-base android-platform-libnativehelper android-platform-system-core android-platform-system-extras android-sdk-meta f2fs-tools
<tdaitx> ppa-apps: java3d libjogl2-java scilab visualvm
<tdaitx> ppa-stage3: openjdk-11-jre-dcevm openjdk-lts openjfx
<tdaitx> ppa-stage5: jxgrabkey
<tdaitx> ppa-tomcat3: swt4-gtk tomcat-native
<tdaitx> android-platform-art worked now, it seems that I was too eager and missed publication of a few archs for android-platform-system-core
<tdaitx> sil2100: sbeattie: btw, openjdk-lts (for cosmic) has finished building in the test ppa, I checked the buildlogs and test results seem ok, so I have copied it to stage 3 earlier today
<tdaitx> it should be finished and published in 10~11 hours, depending on the armhf build
<tdaitx> I bumped the version to 18.10 and updated the control file, so it builds with gcc8 instead of gcc7
<huehner> tdaitx: ant patch added to the issues + some comment on testing we did already
<huehner> doko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ant/+bug/1808383
<huehner> let me know if we can do anything else to get this moving...
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-14
<tdaitx> sbeattie: doko: openjdk-lts in stage3 is done and test results sound sane, is this something you would like to review sbeattie? or could sil2100 already copy it?
<doko> tdaitx: copied, it's a no-change rebuild
<tdaitx> ok
<sbeattie> yeah, that's fine.
<tdaitx> doko: I uploaded ant to disco to fix LP: #1808383
<huehner> tdaitx: thanks :)
<tdaitx> doko: should I prepare a bionic update for ant containing this fix? or should this be done later on as a SRU?
<doko> tdaitx: if the patch is validated, why not?
<huehner> tdaitx,doko we are also preparing to update one of our ci servers to run bionic-proposed ... so early next week hopefully i have some more stability feedback on that
<huehner> for ant... it changes in bionic-proposed anywa now 1.10.3 -> .5 backport so maybe good idea to add now as people are asked to test anyway with the u-d-a mail
<tdaitx> ok, uploaded new ant versions to bionic and cosmic into the test ppa
<tdaitx> doko: I saw you updated android-sdk-meta and said you were working on other backports, what else should I be working on for our transition besides the FTBFS from bionic?
<tdaitx> I have an openjdk-7 security update to finish which I believe takes precedence over the FTBFS fixes
<doko> tdaitx: I don't have anything else for now. yes, 7 sounds good
<tdaitx> doko: oh, and we had the jameica package that I yanked from bionic (because it was new and we didn't need it there) and it is currently sitting in a separate "cosmic" ppa, should I copy it back to stage5 now that we have cosmic packages there?
<tdaitx> cosmic needs the update to work properly
<tdaitx> anyway, I bumped the version to 18.10 and uploaded it into the test ppa
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-15
<doko> tdaitx: sounds fine
<doko> sbeattie: please could you review icedtea-web in the test ppa? that's packaging to keep all binary packages, and the same all/any for each package
<sbeattie> doko: sure, it'll be a bit before I can get to it (I'm technically swapped off today)
<sbeattie> doko: +1 on the icedtea-web in the test ppa.
<tdaitx> sbeattie: doko: I think we might want to update gradle to 4.4.1-5 in order to grab the fix for debuan bug #923284
<tdaitx> bionic/cosmic proposed have 4.4.1-3, while version 4.4.1-4 only removed a b-dep
<tdaitx> in addition to that bug fix 4.4.1-5 also adds a basic man page, so changes seems sane enough and I would go for a full backport instead of just a patch backport
<tdaitx> btw, I have copied ant with the mrjar fix to the antmaven ppa for both bionic and cosmic (1.10.5-2ubuntu1~18.04 and 1.10.5-2ubuntu1~18.10)
<tdaitx> damn thing kept failing to build on the test ppa first because ppa was out of space then twice due to chroot errors ¬¬
<tdaitx> sbeattie: would you like to review the new ant packages in the antmaven ppa or could doko/sil2100/vorlon copy them to the archive? their delta is the fix for LP: #1808383
<tdaitx> I also copied jameica to stage5, this package is not on bionic, but cosmic needs a fix, could you review it sbeattie and then let us know when to copy it to proposed?
<tdaitx> new gradle build fine for both bionic and cosmic, I am copying them to stage5 because they depend on asm 7 that's in apps, feel free to move it around ;-)
<sbeattie> +1 on ant for bionic and cosmic in the antmaven ppa
<sbeattie> +1 on jameica/cosmic in the stage5 ppa
<tdaitx> sbeattie: any chance you can take a look at the new gradle in stage 5 (bionic and cosmic)?
<sbeattie> yeah, that's next
<tdaitx> we have not rebuild any of the affected packages in that list and while we did rebuild groovy and gradle using a gradle version that was seemly affected everything seems to be working fine
<tdaitx> still better to have the fix in case we ever rebuild any of the listed packages (or other yet to be found to be affected)
<tdaitx> thanks
<tdaitx> copied ant (bionic/cosmic) and jameica (cosmic) to their respective proposed pockets, now sitting in the unnaproved queue
<sbeattie> +1 on gradle
<tdaitx> sbeattie: sweet, thanks!
<sbeattie> I think that's everything?
<tdaitx> sbeattie: yeah, I thing that is everything for now
<tdaitx> and gradle has been copied as well for bionic and cosmic, unapproved in proposed pockets as of now
<sil2100> Accepted all the syncs for bionic and cosmic
